# Honda EU3000is replacement engine



## dannyvolt (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi, Does anyone know where i can purchase a replacement engine for my Honda EU3000is generator. Thanks.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Why not rebuild the one you have?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

dannyvolt said:


> Hi, Does anyone know where i can purchase a replacement engine for my Honda EU3000is generator. Thanks.


Contact your nearest Honda engine dealer or distributor. Find one using this link:

Honda Engines | Find a dealer

Tell them you want to buy a genuine Honda replacement engine for your Honda EU3000is. The exact engine model is GX200T2 EY2, and the "Honda Code" they need to know to order it is 658930. The list price is $234. Not sure what parts might have to be moved over, usually very few.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Had no idea they were so inexpensive. At that price, rebuilding is probably not a good option. 

50cc Chinese scooter motors can cost $200 - $300

I wonder why these Honda generator engines are this cheap?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

Robert, this is an old thread but I hope you notice it.. I am trying to find somewhere to buy that honda motor for the EU3000IS 

can you verify that this is still the proper part number?

Honda Engine Code 658930 GX200T2 EY2 [email protected]


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robert is not available on the forum... Contact Honda directly at https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/contact-us


----------



## Digital (Mar 22, 2019)

Ever install one of these engines?That might explain the. Cost.


----------



## Digital (Mar 22, 2019)

Predator said:


> Had no idea they were so inexpensive. At that price, rebuilding is probably not a good option.
> 
> 50cc Chinese scooter motors can cost $200 - $300
> 
> I wonder why these Honda generator engines are this cheap?ever install one?


----------

